# S/S Poseidon



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

www.theposeidonadventure.com/chris1.htm


This web site shows the model that was used for the 1972 movie, the Poseidon Adventure.

Very interesting and nicely made at a time where no computer could replace real special effects.


----------



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you have any simular info on the newest movie?Was it done in the same way?Because I heard no cruise company would let them use a real ship for filming.


----------

